

Upgrading to Docker 1.7.0 on Ubuntu 14.04 will screw up containers by default - endymi0n
https://github.com/docker/docker/issues/14035#issuecomment-113584380

======
endymi0n
Just got bitten by this one, upgrading a default ubuntu installation of lxc-
docker from 1.6.0:

    
    
      > sudo tail /var/log/upstart/docker.log
      ERRO[0000] [graphdriver] prior storage driver "devicemapper" failed: driver not supported 
      FATA[0000] Error starting daemon: error initializing graphdriver: driver not supported 
      /var/run/docker.sock is up
      ERRO[0000] Udev sync is not supported. This will lead to unexpected behavior, data loss and errors. For more information, see https://docs.docker.com/reference/commandline/cli/#daemon-storage-driver-option

